# Forum > MMO > Mobile & Flash Game Hacks > [Hack] Monster Legends, Dragon City, And Others

## hellboyzz

Need to have a older version of Mozilla than 48 due to 48 don't allow to install versions that are not reviewed.
Download Firefox

Link to download the hack tool:
Download Hack Tool

What is a hack tool?
A hack tool is a page that claims gold/food/xp/gems for Facebook Games or whatever it says in the game asking you only for the facebookId and sessionKey (sometimes other this like externalId).

What we do here?
We automate that type of websites filling the forms and the captchas, also we skip the adverts.

Features:
1. The add-on automates hack tools  :Big Grin: 
2. It has an userId, sessionId, exId, flashUserKey, etc extractor
3. This is the fastest way of using hacktools

Can i use it for X facebook game?
Dragon CityMonster LegendsSocial WarsSocial EmpiresCandy CrushCandy Crush SodaFarm HeroesPapa PearCriminal CasePet RescueBubble Witch SagaBubble Witch Saga 2Pepper PanicMonster CityHalloween CityDiamond DiggerDino ZooDino Water WorldPig & DragonPudding PopTasty PopColor Pop
If you don't see your game here don't worry, more games are coming into the tool once it gets more users. just request it to Facebook *Security Check Required*

----------


## thomastina

The game is really quality. Can I Download Monster Legends APK Mod to use the same version as yours?

----------


## daviltina

Thanks for your contributions. I can use your game version in combination with the above mod version Download mod game on android

----------

